# Garanti iPad Air 2 dégât cosmétique



## iqsi9M (22 Mai 2015)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum, je possède un iPad Air 2 128 Go wifi cellular. 

J'ai remarqué la présence d'un tout petit pet dans la coque sur le coin supérieur droit, c'est une tout petit griffure. 

Ça paraît idiot mais ça m'embête quand même un peu. 

Je me demandais si Apple remplacerai un produit sous garanti quand il s'agit d'un tout petit dégât cosmétique et qu'elle est la procédure. ( si quelqu'un en a déjà fait l'expérience )


----------



## adixya (22 Mai 2015)

Si c'est sur la coque, je doute, mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## iqsi9M (22 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est juste au dessus du bouton on/off


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2015)

Si tu viens juste de l'acheter, un échange doit être possible.

Sinon il faut voir avec eux. Mais ça peut être compliqué car il faut prouver que le pet y était déjà quand tu l'as acheté et que ce n'est donc pas toi qui en est la cause.


----------



## mateodu13 (23 Mai 2015)

Prouver que le " pet " est d'origine va très compliqué.
2 solutions s'offrent à toi :
1) aller dans une boutique Apple (si tu habites une ville ou proche d'une ville dans laquelle s'en trouve une) et exposer les faits.
2) appeler les service après-vente Apple et exposer les faits.

Bon courage...


----------



## iqsi9M (23 Mai 2015)

Oui du coup c'est un peu mort, je suis bien dans une ville où il y a un store mais la tablette je l'ai précommandé avant sa sortie du coup ça fait un bon moment que je l'ai. Je pourrais difficilement leur faire croire que c'est d'origine...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

Tout simplement en évoquant un problème de capteur Touch ID, invérifiable... Tu demande a faire un échange, tu donne une CB pour caution, on t'en amène un et l'autre repart ;-)


----------

